# Paris Hilton: War sie nun eingeladen oder nicht?



## Mandalorianer (16 Dez. 2010)

*Nicole Richies Hochzeit
Paris Hilton: War sie nun eingeladen oder nicht?​*

Fast eine Woche ist es her, dass sich Nicole Richie (29) und Joel Madden (31) das Ja-Wort gaben. Noch immer ist die atemberaubende Winter-Hochzeit, die von einem echten Elefanten gekrönt wurde, in aller Munde. Die Trauung fand in einem kleinen Rahmen von 130 Gästen statt, an der die engsten Freunde des Paares, wie Gwen Stefani (41), Ashlee Simpson (26) und Khloe Kardashian (26) teilnahmen. Doch wie wir euch schon berichteten fehlte eine Person: Paris Hilton (29).

Seitdem laufen die Spekulationen heiß, warum die ehemals beste Freundin von Nicole nicht an der Hochzeit teilnahm. Diese war an diesem Wochenende in Las Vegas. Wurde sie nicht eingeladen oder hatte sie keine Lust? Die US Weekly berichtete, dass die beiden älter geworden sind und sich auseinander gelebt hatten. Nicole ist zwei-fache Mutter und ist im Gegensatz zu Paris reifer geworden. Sie wollte eine schöne und ruhige Feier ohne Skandale und hat sich deshalb dazu entschlossen Paris nicht einzuladen.

Nun meinte aber E!Online, dass Paris sehr wohl eingeladen war, aber bereits andere Verpflichtungen hatte. Für ihre neue Reality-Serie sollte Paris angeblich den Geburtstag einer ihrer Co-Stars in Las Vegas filmen. „Das war vor Monaten schon geplant. Paris schickte Nicole und Joel ein Hochzeitsgeschenk, um ihnen zu gratulieren und ihnen alles Gute zu wünschen.“ bestätigte ein Insider gegenüber E!Online.

Es ist zwar bekannt, dass die früheren besten Freundinnen und Kolleginnen in der Reality-Serie „The Simple Life“ sich vor Jahren total zerstritten haben. Aber das ist lange her. Ein enger Bekannter beschreibt das Verhältnis so: „Paris und Nicole sind sich nicht mehr nahe, aber es gibt keine Streitereien. Sie haben sich einfach in unterschiedliche Richtungen entwickelt.“ 


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (16 Dez. 2010)

irgendwie finde ich das völlig egal  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2010)

na und?


----------



## BlueLynne (22 Dez. 2010)

wenn Ashley da war, ist das ein Hit :thumbup:

aber Paris .......


----------

